# Best o/u for the no so wealthy hunter?



## coyotenewbie (Dec 26, 2007)

What brand and model would you all suggest for a good o/u. I don't have alot of money to spend, but I don't want to go extremely cheap. I mean like 500 or less.

Let me know what you all think.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

500 or less is pretty much extremely cheap for an over/under.

To get in the range where you are going to get a gun that lasts and takes some normal abuse, you are probably looking in the 900-1000 range, and that is on the used side for rugers, beretta's, citori's, etc.

I was in the same place several years ago, looking around a khan's, spartan's, mossberg's, etc., and doing my research, they all seem to have major longevity issues, parts issues, fit and finish issues, quirks about not closing the action with the firing pins out, etc.

I ended up buying a used 3 1/2" Browning Citori Satin Hunter, and after 5 years, I have absolutely no regrets. I have a shotgun that will last for 30-50,000 rounds conservatively, and is rebuildable at that point.

So, my personal advice, is save a little more and do a little shopping in the used area. That way, if in the end you end up not liking the O/U, you will still have value to trade or sell later. And if you do like it, it will last and not give you continual problems.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

As noted, the selection is very limited. I went and found an old used Savage 430 in good condition for a couple of hundred. Very satisfied with it.
Pete


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I shot a Mossberg Silver Reserve for a couple seasons. It was built like a tank, but the stock & forearm got scratched up to bare wood in short order. It was as if the finish was painted on.

I thought it was pretty decent until I replaced it with a Ruger Red Label.
The difference between a good O/U and the bargain basement models then became very apparent. Compared to the Red Label, the MSR was like swinging a 2x4.

Still, if that's what you plan to spend, then the MSR is one of only a couple choices you have.

I would recommend saving another $300-$400 then looking for a good used Ruger Red Label...


----------



## Trailtracker (Sep 15, 2008)

Spartan O/U will not dissapoint.

For a field gun, it will serve you well.

Meanwhile, save up and buy a nicer O/U for the range and gun cabinent.


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

I am with terminator the Ruger is tough to beat fore the money. The browning is not a bad grab either but they are a bit long for most people. 
I like the Ruger the best. If I could afford to go with the Beretta silver I would have that after the Ruger. 
Having ejectors in an over under is a must. 
Find one that fits good, has ejectors, selective barrels, and that you can carry for a day then buy it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My 2 cents! Magnum.


----------



## Acedog (Oct 14, 2008)

Stay away from stoger i won one at a DU banquet it sucks had to send it back before i ever shot it


----------

